# Wenn JAVA Applet nicht geladen werden kann -> Flash



## Gilletti (8. Nov 2004)

Guten Tag!

Zuerst muß ich Euch die Info geben, daß ich kein Java programmieren kann und davon echt null Plan habe! Nur damit es zu keinen Mißverständnissen kommt. :wink: 

So, ich möchte in meiner HTML-Seite ein Java-Applet einbinden und wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen bei dem Homepagebesucher nicht läuft, soll ein alternatives Flashmovie aufgerufen werden. Ich habe gelesen, daß man ein Bild am Ende des <applet> </applet> HTML-Befehls angeben kann und dies dann angezeigt wird, wenn Probleme mit dem Java-Applet auftreten.

Muß ich eine Weiche mit JavaScript einfügen oder geht das irgendwie ein bißchen geschickter?


Grüße,
Gilletti


----------



## DP (8. Nov 2004)

ALT ?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Nov 2004)

Das Applet-Tag in einer Webseite sieht grob gesagt so aus:

```
<applet code="MeineKlasse.class" width=400 height=300>

</applet>
```

Man kann nun ganz normalen HTML-Quelltext zwischen öffnenden und schließenden Tag setzen, der dann im Falle ausgeführt wird, _wenn der Benutzer keine Java Virtual Machine in seinem Browser aktiviert hat._
Dabei ist es ganz egal, ob man eine Tabelle, ein Bild oder eine Flash-Datei oder einfach nur Text in diesem Fall zur Alternativ-Anzeige einsetzt.


----------



## Gilletti (10. Nov 2004)

vielen dank L-ectron. werde ich mich mal dranbegeben und rumprobieren. ich hoffe, ich kann bei schwierigkeiten nochmal eine newbie-frage stellen


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2004)

Sicher, nur zu!


----------

